# 13-year-old girl commits suicide over myspace hoax



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

original: [DLMURL]http://stcharlesjournal.stltoday.com/news/sj2tn20071110-1111stc_pokin_1.ii1.txt[/DLMURL]

SHORT VERSION


> Megan Meier was a 13-year-old girl that had some problems but things were turning around for her. That was until she got a friend request from someone claiming to be, in Megan?s words, a hot 16-year-old boy by the name of Josh.
> 
> The two remained friends on MySpace for a while then all of a sudden Josh started sending disparaging messages to Megan. Comments like ?I don?t know if I want to be friends with you anymore because I?ve heard that you are not very nice to your friends.?
> 
> ...



that's pretty messed up. apparently the parents of the ex-friend show no kind  of remorse. neither does the ex-friend.


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

How the hell is calling her a slut and fat supposed to be a way to teach her a lesson? If it's true that Megan really mistreated her friends, then the parents of the so-called ex-friend and the kid are no better.


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Nov 15, 2007)

that sucks i mean who would do that theyre dicks


----------



## d3l (Nov 15, 2007)

She was a neglected kid, who happened to run into the dark corners of cyberspace. 

Suicide though - is a cheap and selfish way to end your problems. Think about everyone you hurt afterwards.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 15, 2007)

Although I feel sorry for the girl for being a target for those cruel remarks, I think taking her own life is going way overboard. She should have talk to someone about it instead of running away. And it's really sad that the ex-friend and his/her parents show no remorse whatsoever.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2007)

poor Josh, he must feel terrible.


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

d3leterious said:


> She was a neglected kid, who happened to run into the dark corners of cyberspace.
> 
> Suicide though - is a cheap and selfish way to end your problems. Think about everyone you hurt afterwards.



Yeah, we can't put all the blame towards those parents no matter how ill they treated her. She only committed suicide because she was weak willed and easily took those remarks seriously and to heart regardless of it only being on the internet. It was because of that she took the coward's way out by cutting her life short. Nontheless I hope the parents feel guilty because of this, if only they actually confronted her and talked about it rather than resorting to something like this.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Nov 15, 2007)

That's the downside of the whole Web 2.0 social internet revolution. Internet and Real Life blend together more and more, causing internet problems to affect a person's mental stability...


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 15, 2007)

_Wow....... those parents ar ASSHOLES _


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 15, 2007)

messed up people. seriously.


----------



## Xion (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew. I thought it was because she posted discussion topics in the spoiler section of Konoha Library.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Bastards... sounds like something that would happen in Sequim.

She already had a lot of problems... and this was just the breaking point.



> It does not appear that there will be criminal charges filed in connection with Megan's death.



Unbelievable.  Fucking unbelievable.  I'm so angry right now my hands are shaking.  What a monstrous thing to do...

I hope they get their asses nailed in civil court at least... monsters.

Wow... this is the first post that has actually made me cry...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Yeah, we can't put all the blame towards those parents no matter how ill they treated her. She only committed suicide because she was weak willed and easily took those remarks seriously and to heart regardless of it only being on the internet. *It was because of that she took the coward's way out by cutting her life short.* Nontheless I hope the parents feel guilty because of this, if only they actually confronted her and talked about it rather than resorting to something like this.



LOLWHUT!?

It's a sign of tremendeous strength and willpower if you're capable of killing yourself.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Nov 15, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> LOLWHUT!?
> 
> It's a sign of tremendeous strength and willpower if you're capable of killing yourself.



Debatable. If she had tremendous strength and willpower, she wouldn't have given a shit about those comments and continued living.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Try saying that after enduring thirteen years of emotional torture from your classmates because you're overweight, because you're different.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 15, 2007)

Poor girl, and to think she fell for the other "friends" hoax.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 15, 2007)

Their own cruelty will eat them up some day, and it will be merciless.


----------



## Emery (Nov 15, 2007)

.......


In b4 an hero


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Unbelievable.  Fucking unbelievable.  I'm so angry right now my hands are shaking.  What a monstrous thing to do...
> 
> I hope they get their asses nailed in civil court at least... monsters.




Ditto.  I hope they lose everything and end up homeless on the streets.

God knows there are homeless people out there who are more deserving of living comfortably than these worthless, vile, cowardly bastards.


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn those people. What kind of "lesson" is that? 



Kage no Yume said:


> Ditto.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 15, 2007)

What kind of fucking adults do this to a thirteen year old girl?

Seriously, what the hell?



> .' (She) felt this incident contributed to Megan's suicide,* but she did not feel 'as guilty'* because at the funeral she found out 'Megan had tried to commit suicide before.'"


Pfft, please.



> Ron faces a misdemeanor charge of property damage. He is accused of driving his truck across the lawn of the family down the street, doing $1,000 in damage, in March. A security camera the neighbors installed on their home allegedly caught him.


He faces a misdemeanor for destroying their property but there are no charges of harassment by the adults that led to the suicide of the girl? lol.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 15, 2007)

Fable said:


> Debatable. If she had tremendous strength and willpower, she wouldn't have given a shit about those comments and continued living.



contemplating suicide doesnt take willpower but committing the act does require some.
Sad,really


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

That girl needed more anime in her life...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

No, she needed fewer horrible people in her life.


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 15, 2007)

Those people are pathetic.  They had the audacity to show up at the funeral?  

I, too, hope they get it up the rear in civil court.  That was an incredibly immature and nasty thing to do to a young girl - or to anybody for that matter.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, she needed fewer horrible people in her life.



If she had anime she would be able to surpass the horrid people with little to no trouble , i know i have .


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 15, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> poor Josh, he must feel terrible.




HAHAHA that made me laugh, which makes me evil now.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2007)

That sucks. For someone who was once a friend, that is pretty low, even if they don't consider the person a friend anymore. This is sad to hear.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 15, 2007)

It's hard to believe grown adults can behave in such a way, but I've personally known parents who have bullied children because their kids don't like them. 

There has to be something seriously fucked up in your head if you think its ok to harrass an unstable little girl (that you _know_ is depressed, has ADD and is on meds), play on her insecurities, and all for what? Because she fell out with your child a while ago? How fucking small can you be?

What a lovely example they must be setting their own kids.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats just not cool. How could parents of all people do something like that. But for her to commit suicide over that...find it hard to believe.


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 15, 2007)

It's pathetic what people will do for attention on the internet, and what's worse is how people react to it. 

Sad story, sad indeed.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 15, 2007)

very sad... i cant imagine who would wanna try to push some one to suicide.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 15, 2007)

Neighbors were supposedly "trying to teach teen a lesson." Police say no criminal charges will be filed because there is no proof that this is what caused the        .

a F*cking lesson?! I'd like to teach those b@stards a f*cking lesson! 

its these types of Sh!theads that deserve what ever life the victim had, and then some

_breaths deeply for few moments_

nobody should be driven that dark precipice where you just want to end it all, but I cant support the     's choice. Too much can happen in life to just end it so suddenly like that


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

growing up I can understand her feelings completely. Not all families are perfect and are far from it, they hurt each other, lie and mentally abuse the one they consider the black sheep.

It's sad really..and those who "gave her a lesson" have earned their place in Hell. 
Life can get unbearable and hard, especially if you don't have anyone that you can run to.

And things like this happen, a life is taken by their own hands and a precious person is lost forever. I only hope she knows some form of peace wherever she is.

 even I have gotten weak, I think everyone does at some point. Taking your life doesn't take great strength or will, it only takes a great need to end everything..


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> LOLWHUT!?
> 
> It's a sign of tremendeous strength and willpower if you're capable of killing yourself.



:rofl**


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 15, 2007)

No matter what the problem is you should not commit suicide you can work your problems out.

Suicide is a permanent solution for a temporary problem.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Wow... this is the first post that has actually made me cry...



*Did this honestly make you cry?.. This kind of stuff happens everywhere and i have heard worse cases.. * 

*Anyways I find it stupid that girls ex-friend's parents would get involved my parents would never get involved in my friend problems maybe give me tips but not directly them doing anything. I have different opinions on suicide there are times when it could be fine to do a man or women is entitled to his own body. But to suicide over myspace its merely a website.. made up coding to be visualized on your screen. This girl took it too far.. *



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> LOLWHUT!?
> 
> It's a sign of tremendeous strength and willpower if you're capable of killing yourself.



*I just noticed this post and i see your getting lol'd at.. I am gonna have to disagree with you and agree. It is true its would take alot of emotional strength to kill yourself not physical strength. But I also disagree with myself and you in a way. Someone who is at the last straw of wanting to suicide he/she does not suicide on his own will its more of the cause of suicide and the pain it brings to he/she brain so in all honesty someone who is gonna suicide is not really in a normal mental state to be considering he is brave or strong thats like saying. Anyone here on the forums who is normal right now trying to suicide for no reason would be pretty brave since we have no reason to and no brain damage but someone who has had their brain wrecked and wants to suicide is not powerfull at all he/she is probably in a zombie state of mind. *

*End of Discussion no one needs to flame this guy more.*


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Did this honestly make you cry?.. This kind of stuff happens everywhere and i have heard worse cases.. *
> 
> *Anyways I find it stupid that girls ex-friend's parents would get involved my parents would never get involved in my friend problems maybe give me tips but not directly them doing anything. I have different opinions on suicide there are times when it could be fine to do a man or women is entitled to his own body. But to suicide over myspace its merely a website.. made up coding to be visualized on your screen. This girl took it too far.. *
> 
> ...



You know talking about someone who is already dead and gone in such disrespect is shameful. Not everyone deals with things the same way, the fact things like this happen so often is like a red light trying to tell people something.

It needs to stop, but life is cruel and people even more so.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Taelae said:


> You know talking about someone who is already dead and gone in such disrespect is shameful. Not everyone deals with things the same way, the fact things like this happen so often is like a red light trying to tell people something.
> 
> It needs to stop, but life is cruel and people even more so.



*I will show no respect to those who show no respect to their own human life.

Choosing death over myspace while theres children in Iraq and Africa who do not suicide. Thats just a example when i was really young in Bosnia during the war it seemed like were all gonna die so why didn't we all suicide. This girl did not value her life at all and is very stupid no one here knows her either so do not pretend like you give a shit cause overall in about 24 hours you will forget about this. *

*Also do not look at me as some evil human. I feel its very sad indeed that this girl has died. Cause we all know its gonna cause damage to her family.*


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't pass judgement on others. It's not very wise. I'm sorry, I've known people in my life who have taken their lives. I don't forget them, even the fact is that I don't know her I will still remember.

 I care about people, maybe it's a fault of mine.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, she lost the game, but that was cowardly of the parents.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Nov 15, 2007)

How sad some people do that to someone, just to teach them a "lesson" is wrong in my book.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Taelae said:


> Don't pass judgement on others. It's not very wise. I'm sorry, I've known people in my life who have taken their lives. I don't forget them, even the fact is that I don't know her I will still remember.
> 
> I care about people, maybe it's a fault of mine.



*I find it amusing how you pretend that you will remember this girl. I am sure you have known people in your life who have died or taken their own lives. I have too but you know what if any of my family members choose to suicide over getting insulted or being called names i would show no respect for them I will show sorrow but not respect. If that girl had a mind she would of realized she has a family who could of helped her she also should of thought what her mom and dad will do now with no daughter. My family has gone through alot of deaths and horrible times but we are not weaklings we do not suicide. *


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

Compassion means nothing to you, guess it must be the fact I'm older. 
My choice to remember them isn't really the topic, but I do my best to help anyone I come to know. And hope my kids never have to deal with this once they get older.

Everyone is different, you have your way and I have mine.


----------



## Seany (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't help but to laugh


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*
I have feelings for the suffering.. but not those who choose to end their lives over things like this. Like i stated before i show sorrow for this girl but not respect so tell me do you show sorrow or respect is all i am trying point out. *


*I show respect for the suffering children in Africa and Iraq and all the other countries that are making the children suffer. They do not suicide even though in their hearts they know death is as close as it is to them. These are the people i show for..*


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

both it seems, I pity her in some ways. But, regardless I do hope those who tricked her will be punished in some form.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 15, 2007)

why didnt her parents just teach her she has better things to  live for.... some people just dont raise their kids right


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*You would be surprised.. even things like this happen to the best parents. Sometimes a child changes overtime but behind the parents back so they would not of even expected a thing like this. So I doubt it was the parents fault that she decided to kill herself probably used the internet and searched for answers to her problem and learned about suicide. The internet has its dark alleys.

Or you could be right and the parents were not good at teaching her to have a higher self esteem.*



Taelae said:


> both it seems, I pity her in some ways. But, regardless I do hope those who tricked her will be punished in some form.


*
Can you explain how you show respect for someone you have no idea about? Just cause you do not show her respect does not mean your the devil's follower. *


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel sad for her....I know what it's like but she shouldn't have killed herself...
Stupid idiot kids and their "lesson"


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 15, 2007)

snoworyx said:


> I feel sad for her....I know what it's like but she shouldn't have killed herself...
> Stupid idiot kids and their "lesson"



It wasn't even kids - it was some former friend's _parents_!


----------



## Inferied (Nov 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> That girl needed more anime in her life...


I agree. Anime makes people think more and if she thought more she probably wouldn't have killed herself. I also considered suicide several times before, but never after I became an otaku.

Damn, I hate people like these parents... They make my head hurt and I want to throw up now.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Yeah, we can't put all the blame towards those parents no matter how ill they treated her. She only committed suicide because she was weak willed and easily took those remarks seriously and to heart regardless of it only being on the internet. It was because of that she took the coward's way out by cutting her life short. Nontheless I hope the parents feel guilty because of this, if only they actually confronted her and talked about it rather than resorting to something like this.



13 year olds are highly susceptable to peer pressure, and emotionally unstable to begin with (Hormones starting up).  If they are already close to the edge, somethign like this could easily push them over.

You point would make sense if she was like... 17 or something.


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wait a fucking second, who the hell are those parents and who do they think they are?
trying to teach her a lesson?. For what freaking reason?

What is disturbing is that they are in fact no kids just joking around, but that they already had planned to do this shit in some kind of revenge. 
The girl's death, there is no point in worrying about if you respect her decision or not. It already said in the article she had more deep issues.


Can somebody explain to me why the other family name wasnt released?? Is only fair that they get to feel the internet hate machine .

EDIT: People did you actually read the article?
IT says right there that she was battling with depression, was taking medication and seeing a therapist, so at least the parents WERE worried about her.

So dont give me this crap about how she was so "weak willed", and how the parents were not concerned.

Depression is a disease.


----------



## Denji (Nov 15, 2007)

This is truly evil. What kind of cold, irresponsible bastards would think to do this?


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> It wasn't even kids - it was some former friend's _parents_!



Somehow my eyes messed that. I though it was the ex-friend.
What the hell is worng with those parents?????


----------



## Ember* (Nov 15, 2007)

man this is thoroughly disappointing, and a sad thing to happen, V_V


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*kulgan18 depression makes you weak in the mind and the heart. So yeah I still stand on my opionion of her being weak.*

*But I still show sorrow for her and I think this is a shame.*

*Anyways if anyone else wants to quote what I just said and insult me please read my other posts first and then come to this one.*


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *kulgan18 depression makes you weak in the mind and the heart. So yeah I still stand on my opionion of her being weak.*
> 
> *But I still show sorrow for her and I think this is a shame.*
> 
> *Anyways if anyone else wants to quote what I just said and insult me please read my other posts first and then come to this one.*



Wait so being sick is just a weakness? is that what your are saying?
Like shit, people with diabetes or any other condition are just weak?

Or you are suggesting that depression is not a disease, in that case name your medical sources buddy. Because at least it is widely accepted as one.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

depression is a state of mind, not a disease.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

kulgan18, I have no idea why you think the way you do, but putting aside all my qualms with the things you've said, you have no right to judge this child.  You clearly do not know what it is to be a victim of society.
I've been there, done that, and quite frankly it's little short of a miracle that I'm still alive.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2007)

Only a idiot would commit suicide on something like that, don't people theres something on the internet called block also?


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 15, 2007)

Im sorry but if she killed herself over that her parents just need to accept she was an idoit.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Nov 15, 2007)

That's horrible.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Taelae said:


> depression is a state of mind, not a disease.



*Yeah lol this guy just proved what a noob he is.*



Superrazien said:


> Im sorry but if she killed herself over that her parents just need to accept she was an idoit.


*
Glad theres someone else in this thread who sees through the deception of sorrow.*



spaZ said:


> Only a idiot would commit suicide on something like that, don't people theres something on the internet called block also?



*Did all the smart people just log on or something? *



kulgan18 said:


> Wait so being sick is just a weakness? is that what your are saying?
> Like shit, people with diabetes or any other condition are just weak?
> 
> Or you are suggesting that depression is not a disease, in that case name your medical sources buddy. Because at least it is widely accepted as one.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 15, 2007)

I say we ban myspace it's a waste of time anyway.

Some people are just pathetic I guess those parents can't pick on someone their own 
size.The kid tho should have suspected something when the guys name was Josh, Josh megan aren't they sibling in some show


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

masterriku said:


> I say we ban myspace it's a waste of time anyway.
> 
> Some people are just pathetic I guess those parents can't pick on someone their own
> size.The kid tho should have suspected something when the guys name was Josh, Josh megan aren't they sibling in some show



*How about we not ban myspace.. glad you brought this topic up!* *I use myspace all the time and I only add friends from school. So lets not ban myspace because of the actions of one stupid depressed girl?*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Only a idiot would commit suicide on something like that, don't people theres something on the internet called block also?



There's also something called years of emotional torture.  See how well you hold up when you're forced to live through that.


Shut up.  Stop making light of this.  I doubt very much that you would have reacted differently had you lived as she had.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

*wuggies gaawa* 

Myspace is fine, there are strange people on there though  but it has it's uses.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Taelae said:


> *wuggies gaawa*
> 
> Myspace is fine, there are strange people on there though  but it has it's uses.


*
There could be strange people on a forum like this one but that would not mean we should ban it..*


----------



## Boromir (Nov 15, 2007)

Boy, this world is SCREWED UP...

Bullying is just not the fucking solution. She should have gone out to the mountains or the fields to think things over though, really consider if she should CARE because it's HER life, and she has to do and think what she wants to, not what other people want to.

Damn, i feel sorry for her...


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> There could be strange people on a forum like this one but that would not mean we should ban it..*



I wasn't agreeing to ban it  I use it too lol.  I'm weird


----------



## scottlw (Nov 15, 2007)

but a 13 year old dont know better.. why would you call her an idiot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 15, 2007)

I have myspace.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

konohamaster said:


> Boy, this world is SCREWED UP...
> 
> Bullying is just not the fucking solution. She should have gone out to the mountains or the fields to think things over though, really consider if she should CARE because it's HER life, and she has to do and think what she wants to, not what other people want to.
> 
> Damn, i feel sorry for her...



When you've been told you're whole life that you're fat and ugly and worthless and a waste, it's hard to think of yourself as anything but.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

scottlw said:


> but a 13 year old dont know better.. why would you call her an idiot



*I am 14 and know better..* *Don't judge minds by age..*


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

She is and isn't an idiot. She should have known not to take internet friends to an extreme level. 
She was depressed in the first place, and what happened pushed her over the edge. Some people think they can't get help, or no one knows what they are going through, or that it's better to die, so they kill themselves. I thought the same way when i was that age, but i know better now. It is sad that she thought that, and killed herself.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Yet again, that internet friend was probably one of the only 'friends' she had.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 15, 2007)

The internet is surely serious business.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you even read the article?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 15, 2007)

If I was the father of that girl, I would beat some one down..


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> When you've been told you're whole life that you're fat and ugly and worthless and a waste, it's hard to think of yourself as anything but.



*When your born a Muslim and live you life during the 9/11 attacks and the terrorist news everyday. as I sit there watching the news ..I feel empty and  I listen to the conversations at school about Muslims. Its hard to think of myself anything but a Terrorist..? Should of I have killed myself as well? It seemed to me that it looks like I should of since Muslims were criticized everyday and still are today..  also you do not know if she was told her whole life she was fat or not that was not stated in the news report so do not go off pretending like you know girls life. 

If people thought suicide was right just because we get hurt by words or being called by horrible names then this world's population would cut down to less then half.*


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yet again, that internet friend was probably one of the only 'friends' she had.



Still, if the only friends i have on the internet, i wouldn't depend on them so much...but thats just me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you not read the full article?  It wasn't just parents that were doing this; they had other kids from her school on there, too, coming up with insults for her, insults they probably also said to her face, insults that she was numb to until someone who pretended to care about her said them.


You'd be amazed the things people will do for acceptance.  Try nearly getting killed because you attended a birthday party.


----------



## pet (Nov 15, 2007)

if i was that chicks parent i'd get some revenge on them bitches
time to pop some caps up some asses.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

snoworyx said:


> Still, if the only friends i have on the internet, i wouldn't depend on them so much...but thats just me.



*The only person you should ever depend on in life is yourself.*



Gaawa-chan said:


> Did you not read the full article?



*Describe *"you" *please.
*


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> kulgan18, I have no idea why you think the way you do, but putting aside all my qualms with the things you've said, you have no right to judge this child.  You clearly do not know what it is to be a victim of society.
> I've been there, done that, and quite frankly it's little short of a miracle that I'm still alive.



What? am not judging. Am simply responding to...NVM i think you misunderstood.



> Only a idiot would commit suicide on something like that, don't people theres something on the internet called block also?


PEOPLE read the article please.

It says in the article that she was fighting depression for quite some time and was already in medication and therapy. Apparently 
That means this incident WASNT THE ONLY CAUSE. 

Unless you have meet somebody with a depression you need to shut the fuck up and stop making ligh of a disease.

I guess for some people "depression" is just being "emo" right?.


EDIT: Or am expecting too much from people, like learning that there is such thing as a mental disease?.
I dont know, i have to remind myself that am dealing with teenagers that age too here.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> What? am not judging. Am simply responding to...NVM i think you misunderstood.
> 
> 
> PEOPLE read the article please.
> ...



I've been in and out of depression, and my mother takes meds for it. It really isn't a disease, at least I've never thought of it as that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

... Sorry if I misunderstood you.

And it's not a disease, per say... but a disorder... though disorders are often referred to as diseases... meh, not quite correct.
And if you've got clinical depression, it's a chemical imbalance in the brain.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Did you not read the full article?  It wasn't just parents that were doing this; they had other kids from her school on there, too, coming up with insults for her, insults they probably also said to her face, insults that she was numb to until someone who pretended to care about her said them.
> 
> 
> You'd be amazed the things people will do for acceptance.  Try nearly getting killed because you attended a birthday party.



Yes i read the full article. I used to be in her position at her age to. I understand wanting a friend, to be accepted, to feel like you belong...
She should have just went to her parents about all the teasing.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Sorry if I misunderstood you.



Do not be sorry to him hes the idiot who compared depression to diabetes and other diseases.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

snoworyx said:


> Yes i read the full article. I used to be in her position at her age to. I understand wanting a friend, to be accepted, to feel like you belong...
> She should have just went to her parents about all the teasing.




That's the problem sometimes, the parents don't care or just brush it off.  why some people have children is beyond me.


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Do not be sorry to him hes the idiot who compared depression to diabetes and other diseases.



LISTEN: depression is a medical condition. That is a fact agreed by every single doctor there is out there.
I think you are the idiot if you cant comprehend that depression means the brain has chemical unbalances, and behaves differently.
I cant compare a disease to a disease?.

Nevermind. If you think depressed people are just "IDIOTS"...Whatever, maybe later you guys are taught a little bit about it in school. Then we can discuss normaly instead of
"lolz, they are idiots"


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ah, I've got to watch my nephew now.  Later.



*Goodbye*



kulgan18 said:


> Nevermind. If you think depressed people are just "IDIOTS"...Whatever, maybe later you guys are taught a little bit about it in school. Then we can discuss normaly instead of
> "lolz, they are idiots"



*First of all by idiots I do not mean she is stupid and gets F grades and knows nothing. I mean by she is idiotic for choosing the patch of suicide.*


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> What? am not judging. Am simply responding to...NVM i think you misunderstood.



*Respond to me yeah sorry but all your posts lack knowledge.*

*The problem everyone who is disagreeing with me is going beyond the facts of what happened. *

*Yeah I read she was struggling from depression for quite some time do not exaggerate how long of a time. Focus on the basics this myspace thing may not have been the only thing to effect her but it sure was the final thing that made her collapse and suicide.  *

*Unfortunately, suicide is a permanent solution to what is probably only a temporary problem. *



frosted butts said:


> emo girl is emo.



*You can just leave this thread.. labeling people is one of the most idiotic things that make people depressed.*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 15, 2007)

Those fucking assholes. How could they do something like that to a 13 year old girl? She's barely a teenager.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 15, 2007)

frosted butts said:


> emo girl is emo.



Don't call depressed people emo


----------



## Animegirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Why would parents of the ex-friend do that? They were being real immature about teaching her a lesson.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow fucking idiots, they deserve to lose everything precious to them.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2007)

This is exactly why am not so fond of Myspace.com or any of those other blog sites. They piss me off.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> This is exactly why am not so fond of Myspace.com or any of those other blog sites. They piss me off.


*
Your exactly why I am not fond of people who do not like myspace.  Its called a block button or just ignore friend requests.. I only add school friends no one else. Also in case some people might of forgotten but there is a certain age requirement for myspace i think 18+ so how old was this girl 13? So if you mess with myspace expect to get hurt back. *

*You know what I find more funny is how [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/member.php?u=45273"]someone[/DLMURL]-reps me because I have a different opionion. *


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> Your exactly why I am not fond of people who do not like myspace. *



Wow... what a comeback...

Too bad I don't give a shit. 

Why should I care about a website where possibly thousands of perverts are able to take advantage of you and shit and where people get nervous and worked over dumb shit.



> *Its called a block button or just ignore friend requests..*



And how exactly is that able to prevent the shit talking and rumors? 



			
				Euro-Shino said:
			
		

> * I only add school friends no one else. in case some people might of forgotten but there is a certain age requirement for myspace i think 18+ so how old was this girl 13?*







> *So if you mess with myspace expect to get hurt back. *



Fuck myspace. It's boring as fuck and it's people are whores.

Also no need to fucking bold your whole post

I don't like Myspace period. This just gave me another reason to hate it.


----------



## Omega037 (Nov 15, 2007)

If she was willing to kill herself at 13, it was probably better she did.  The only problem I see now is that she wasted 8 years of education and food that society worked to create.  However, she probably just would have been more of a drain on society if she had lived.  If people want to kill themselves, I am fine with it.  That is their choice and we are probably better off without them taxing or mental health care system as well as their future classmates, friends, and coworkers.

She also didn't do it in a deconstructive way, like taking people with her or something.  I honestly have no sympathy or remorse for her.  It was her choice and she made it, end of story.  Considering how many people are willing to stick it out through much worse or sacrifice their lives for something important, she doesn't rank high on my "real human being" meter.  At the very least she could have killed herself at a hospital so they could have used her organs.  I always loved the guys who tape a sign saying they are an organ donor to themselves, walk into a hospital, and blow their brains out.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 15, 2007)

Omega037 said:


> If she was willing to kill herself at 13, it was probably better she did.  The only problem I see now is that she wasted 8 years of education and food that society worked to create.  However, she probably just would have been more of a drain on society if she had lived.  If people want to kill themselves, I am fine with it.  That is their choice and we are probably better off without them taxing or mental health care system as well as their future classmates, friends, and coworkers.



That's a fairly callous way to look at it. Especially, considering that any child who dies before being able to actively contribute to society would be deemed a waste by this line of reasoning.



> She also didn't do it in a deconstructive way, like taking people with her or something.  I honestly have no sympathy or remorse for her.  It was her choice and she made it, end of story.  Considering how many people are willing to stick it out through much worse or sacrifice their lives for something important, she doesn't rank high on my "real human being" meter.



I didn't know a meter was needed to measure someone's "real humaness." Care to share what criteria you use to determine this? And before you insinuate it, I take no offense from your posts; I'm simply amused by your utilitarian view on the value of life.



> At the very least she could have killed herself at a hospital so they could have used her organs.  I always loved the guys who tape a sign saying they are an organ donor to themselves, walk into a hospital, and blow their brains out.



This is true about everyone's who's not an organ donor. Unless you have AIDS or some other illness that would be transmitted through donated organs, there's no reason for anyone to hold on to their organs after death. They decompose.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, for the love of...

Story time...

Once upon a time there was a little girl who like to read.
So everyone at her school decided to take all their frustrations out on her.
She attempted suicide a ages eight, ten, and twelve.
Over the course of aforementioned years, she was taunted, tormented, and tortured by her classmates and on several occasions, her teachers.
The only thing that kept her going was a single friend.
The Summer before the girl started Middle School, her friend invited her to a birthday party.
All of her favorite bullies- some of which had tried to drown her in a pool a couple years before- were there.
Her friend then proceeded to shun and humiliate her in front of them, and then attempted to drown her in a creek.

Story of my life, fuckstick.  You don't know what the Hell you're talking about.
I would have taken a thousand more insults and curses and stones in place of what that bitch did to me.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*Gaawa-chan who was that message aimed for?*


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Gaawa-chan who was that message aimed for?*



Are you seriously that horribly oblivious?


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*Does that include me or no?*



Draffut said:


> Are you seriously that horribly oblivious?



*Answer to your question. Yes*



Gaawa-chan said:


> Story of my life



[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=11880253#post11880253"]Story of my life buddy..[/DLMURL]


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 15, 2007)

Fight my little puppets, fight over the internet for your internet honour! 
Too bad about the girl, but eh, you guys overreacting after saying people shouldn't overreact about internet is too good to not enjoy.
Euro-Shino, I like your posts, they are full of delicious, unnecesary hate.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro your being a smart ass cut it out. Not everyone is the same. that girl was the fucking victim cuz of growups. What the fuck is that? Those parents got into a little girl's level and made her do that. That "guy"was the only guy she trusted. My little sister gets into fights from reading stuff from her myspace.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Nov 15, 2007)

that's messed.....real immature...ASSHOLES!!!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*No the problem is everyone is acting like they were close friends with this girl stop pretending like you know her at all.* *Stop acting like you understand her either cause you know what if you ask your friends or family should i suicide if i ever got depressed what will they say? Suicide is stupid and im done trying to explain to you idiots.. you all say its ok to do it and she should of done it you show no respect for what god gave you ignorant people.*

Oh and Blaze of Glory check this [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=11880443#post11880443"]thread [/DLMURL]out.. I have met more assholes on this forum then myspace.


----------



## Nytorious (Nov 15, 2007)

The neighbours probably go on 4Chan all the time. Next thing you find is their alabi is "Anonymous does not forgive".
Then the jury will say "Rules #1 & #2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Too bad about the girl, but eh, you guys overreacting after saying people shouldn't overreact about internet is too good to not enjoy.



lol. that's true.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Nov 15, 2007)

that's such a sad story


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Too bad about the girl, but eh, you guys overreacting after saying people shouldn't overreact about internet is too good to not enjoy.



*I think theres a line between overreacting and suicide.. * *But hey you know if you think im overreacting like the girl did when she suicided alright with me what ever floats your boat..
*


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 15, 2007)

Hopefully this will lead to the demise of myspace.  But probably not.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Hopefully this will lead to the demise of myspace.  But probably not.



Then people would migrate to face book.


----------



## Knightblood (Nov 15, 2007)

people should know what they are doing when they do stuff like that. i feel sorry for the girl's parents. my prayers go out to them


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 15, 2007)

When are people going to get their heads out of their asses and realize that suicide is not about weakness?

The kid was 13, for gods sake. Do you remember being 13? I know that when I was 13, if someone even looked at me funny, I felt mildly uneasy for the rest of the day. But when you factor in all the teasing she had in her life, and how she finally thought that she had a friend in someone, only to find out it's a hoax--the pain she must have felt must have been unimaginable. Children are horrible to each other; never mind that you are already unsure of yourself, becoming more aware of the world, and going through changes in your life. Never mind how difficult it is to recognize depression sometimes, or how hard it is to feel like there's a less permanent way out that suicide. 

I personally cannot imagine feeling that low. But there are plenty of people who have, and have gone all the way. But they are still people, and they desperately needed help. It just sickens me that there are people who would look at a story like this and go, "Wow, she was pathetic for that." It seems to me that you are ignorant of what it must be like to be tormented this badly; what is worse, you can't even attempt to put yourself in their shoes, and try to learn some goddamn compassion.

It is awful that a young girl's life was ended this way, and that her parents and family will suffer. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*Silvermyst can i ask you something? Have you ever gone to those fund raisers for depression or anything like that? * *I already states what compassion is in a old post and you feeling sad for her does not change the fact she is dead and you did nothing to stop that.*



frosted butts said:


> WHY THE FUCK DO YOU KEEP YOUR TEXT IN BOLD? DO YOU TAKE PRIDE IN BEING ALMOST AS ANNOYING AS THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAT TYPES IN ALL CAPS?


 
*Well you see I like the letters more bold thats all there is to it.. and Bold looks alot different then caps sorry.*

WELL YOU SEE I LIKE THE LETTERS MORE BOLD THATS ALL THERE IS TO IT.. AND BOLD LOOKS ALOT DIFFERENT THEN CAPS SORRY.

*Point proven.*


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2007)

Those neighbors deserve a life sentence nao.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *No the problem is everyone is acting like they were close friends with this girl stop pretending like you know her at all.* *Stop acting like you understand her either cause you know what if you ask your friends or family should i suicide if i ever got depressed what will they say? Suicide is stupid and im done trying to explain to you idiots.. you all say its ok to do it and she should of done it you show no respect for what god gave you ignorant people.*
> 
> Oh and Blaze of Glory check this [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=11880443#post11880443"]thread [/DLMURL]out.. I have met more assholes on this forum then myspace.



Sooo,we cant have empathy towards someone?
Suicide may look stupid to you,but still many people contemplate to do it.Sad isn't it?But then again,according to you we cant have sympathy for those ppl since we dont know them


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Too bad your thread wasn't.



Yeah its a shame it wasn't right cause everyone here wants to feel sad for this girl but has no concern about a child's life in Bosnia? Oh i know why no one cares about my life in Bosnia cause i did not suicide so you guys show no sorrow yet? So the people who survive through horrible shit get no sorrow while girls who suicide from myspace get all the sorrow yeah thats great. Also do not say i am hungering for attention and sorrow or pity i dont need your shit cause Blaze of Glory your probably just some gangster or something from the way you pose here on the forums. 



Diceman said:


> Sooo,we cant have empathy towards someone?
> Suicide may look stupid to you,but still many people contemplate to do it.Sad isn't it?But then again,according to you we cant have sympathy for those ppl since we dont know them



Actually read all my posts I said i feel sorrow for this girl and was sad for her. But I still hate the fact that people think that suicide is right yes i think its really sad she died. Just people have kept arguing with me for so long im starting to forget my original post.

*By the way thanks for -rep guys.  I aiming to go red bars now lol*


----------



## Taelae (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, things got out of hand in here. I don't think fighting over it is going to help anything really.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

frosted butts said:


> ITT self-righteous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't write in complete sentences. <33



Hypocrite... and I'm a straight female- I get off on yaoi and everything. 

No, I'm talking about people like this who have no conception of what it's like to live in abject misery that appears to be never-ending.


You have an interesting story, Euro-Shino.  You should get an editor and write a book.
I see now why people who commit suicide would piss you off.  They willingly give up what you and your people strove to keep.
I don't know much about what happened in Bosnia, save that they were mass-murdering the Muslim populace... I think? 
Guh... I know so little...


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hypocrite...
> 
> No, I'm talking about people like this who have no conception of what it's like to live in abject misery that appears to be never-ending.
> 
> ...



Gaawa-Chan sadly people like Blaze of Glory and others choose to insult my story and consider me some evil person. I am glad you see why i think suicide is wrong now because people think im just random kid in america right now sitting on my computer saying its wrong but i have a past and its not just some happy past and the people who chose to disagree with me also choose to ignore my story so i guess i cant win this argument. You just like woke me up after sitting here arguing with these people i finally just got some good stuff back into my head.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

frosted butts said:


> only point proven by that is the fact that you don't know the difference between "then" and "than".



Just noticed this post... you do realized that English is most likely his second or third language, right?

All you're proving is what a stuck up prat you are.  It is stated in the rules- don't nitpick about spelling errors.

Euro-Shino, I'd rep you but I'm not allowed to rep anymore today...


----------



## Rashman (Nov 15, 2007)

Divine judgement awaits those ignorant to the pain of others.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 15, 2007)

Alright, fighting ends here.

Stay on topic guys and don't make this personal.


----------



## Knightblood (Nov 15, 2007)

rashman said:


> Divine judgement awaits those ignorant to the pain of others.


amen, dude.


Amaretti said:


> Alright, fighting ends here.
> 
> Stay on topic guys and don't make this personal.



okay amaretti-sama


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 15, 2007)

@_rash_ - QFT.


It makes me angry, though, to think that parents - ADULTS - could sink so low as to do this to a THIRTEEN-YEAR-OLD girl. Even if the girl _was_ an ex-friend of their daughter, I just don't understand how fighting fire with fire would solve anything. Sadly, their actions resulted in the loss of a teen that COULD'VE gone on to do great things.

I really do hope they get what's coming to them eventually.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

*So heres my message to everyone and its my final one because im getting tired of this. I will break it into pieces so.. people can understand it.

I felt sorrow and sadness for this girl because she was innocent she did nothing to deserve a death.

I felt pity that someone would really give up their life after something such as rumors and insults from people. 

So what happened was people on this thread start bashing me and criticizing me saying I show no compassion for anything. 

The truth is I show compassion to those who are living and who struggle everyday in 3rd world countries those who choose the way humans were born to think. '"Survival" 

We struggle for survival no matter what the odds no matter what brings us down. As for people giving me -rep  your a disgrace..

The reason I think suicide is honestly stupid and why i thought people who do it are idiots is because they get too much credit where it is not deserved. 

I struggled more then that girl ever has with her little myspace friend. When you read my story only then will you understand why I think suicide is weak only when you understand what real struggle is.. you will finally understand how suicide is weak over little things like having no friends or rumors and social things bring you down.

So tell me when you read this and then post a insult at me about me being wrong about suicide.


Spoiler:  



I was born in Bosnia and Herzegovina in 1992 during the war. Serbia attacked Bosnia while i was born. The things that happened were beyond things you could imagine. I was born into a hell hole where the voices of me and my people were not heard. News about the genocide did not go out at all Serbians blocked all cries for help from reaching other countries. I remember a slight image I sometimes dream off the roads would have massive dents in them when it rained I would see pools of water in the roads. When the rain went away it looked like all hell broke loose. The buildings were dry as a desert.. gently pressing your hand against a building you would cold and lost. The faces of children were pale there was no sign of hope for anyone. Day after day towns were taken over and Bosnian were placed in camps I know our time would come like all genocides there is no escape.. The women and children stayed together in camps and the men were taken to a different camp. I could not cry when my dad left I hardly know who he was back then.. when we free from the camps I could not recognize my father he was a stranger to me. During my days in the camps we would get crackers and hopefully it rains so we could get water. Then my brother was born in such harsh conditions he could not live a normal life. He was sick from the after effects of the rocket shells and some days the sky was just smoke. Food and water was so scarce my family did not eat alot they saved ingredients they got and waited for my birthday to come so my mother and my grandma made me a cake . I do not remember candles but I remember the flames were everywhere and I wish i could just blow them out and end this suffering. Why do things happen like this to innocent people where is our mighty god? We did not have a alarm clock to wake us up the far off shots from snipers would alarm us and wake us up breathing heavily and sweating coming down our faces hoping that the Serbians did not penetrate the barricades around our town. I feel its my job to write my history down and let people know.. do not forget what happened shed a tear and show me you care. I do remember well how we managed to come to America we were refugees of a genocide.. I remember leaving on a plane it hurt me on the inside because only my mother,father and little brother could leave this place i call Hell. When we came to the airport in Chicago I looked around everything so silent to me I could see crowds of people walking but they seemed so happy I would just mute all the loud sounds of people talking. First time I came there we saw my dads uncle who lived in America he got me and my little brother Tarik mcdonalds I was amazed at how such good food was produced in such little time lol.. Then we drove by this huge massive buildings all I could remember in Bosnia was ruins not a tall building in site. I was a loner no one really liked me.. probably cause I never talked and no one know what I had gone through I was not used to kids talking because in Bosnia we would just stare at each other silently.. I think it was around 3rd grade or 4th grade I met this kid named Tate. We were all supposed to get partners.. and alot of people wanted to be his partner and everyone was picking partners I never know why but he came up to me and wanted to be partners that day was the best field trip ever. We grow older from that little day at the Zoo hes still the popular kid he was back then and im pretty much that shy loner when meeting new people. I also met Rabahn he always seems to joke around but in reality hes can be a very serous person. He always yells at me for being shy and keeps me trying harder to become more social.. I guess this year I have become different so people say.. I am meeting alot of new people who seem to be interested in me. One thing that never changes is my bad luck with every girl I like they say they have a bad past with boys and always consider me the same as them well I hope they read my about me and could learn something. I am happy with my life now sometimes I just get sick of things and feel depressed for a while.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNnOj088nrc[/YOUTUBE]



*

This is how much a human life is worth to me and some people in this forum will not understand it.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2007)

Some might agree that suicide can save face in some situations. When they can't find a better way to do things. ie. our president. Or if you are dying from something fatal and can't live normally.


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Silvermyst can i ask you something? Have you ever gone to those fund raisers for depression or anything like that? * *I already states what compassion is in a old post and you feeling sad for her does not change the fact she is dead and you did nothing to stop that.*



Yes, yes I have.


I know I cannot change that she is dead, but I can remember her death as an example, and use it to teach other to be kinder to others.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh for the lovely complexity of the human condition. How I love it and hate it all at once. Cursed and blessed yet strangely intertwined. 

Anyway, pathetic on the part of the parents and I'm sorry that the young girl died in the manner that she did. And why yes, I have read this entire thread and have naught else to offer but the aforementioned musing. Thank you for your story Euro-Shino, I believe that people will be much more understanding of where you're coming from now. And at Gaawa-chan and Silvermyst, QFT. Posting the actual posts would take me too long to find again. Computer is slooow. You too Euro-Shino.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 15, 2007)

Diceman said:


> Sooo,we cant have empathy towards someone?
> Suicide may look stupid to you,but still many people contemplate to do it.Sad isn't it?But then again,according to you we cant have sympathy for those ppl since we dont know them



Well, I guess it depends on how we look on the cause of the suicide. People would think that girl was sensitive and feel no remorse for her. I kidna feel the same knowing that she died because of that, but as of now, there is no definite answer to her suicidal death.


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino, I think you're trying to compare this girl's situation to your own.  Her's may not have been worse, but it was different.  It was a different sort of suffering.  You still had your family and you did not suffer widespread _personal_ rejection.  You suffered sorrow and hardship and fear.  She suffered direct personal torment and was ostracized.  It was your people that suffered and you shared that connection to them.  She was disconnected and alone.  

I'm not saying that what she did was right, only that your perspective on the situation may not be entirely correct.  All suffering does not necessarily directly compare.  If you had been suffering entirely alone in your ordeal, might you have taken the same road out? Have you ever had to be truly alone, shunned by all, told directly and constantly that you were stupid or ugly or slutty or whatever the bullies might choose without someone that mattered to you to balance those feelings?

I can not say I know what you went through suffering war, but I can say I know where that girl has been.  I suffered through my mother's illness as a young child - often waking up to find her vomiting blood and incoherent - until she died when I was seven.  After that, my father became depressed and pushed me away and all the people I thought were friends turned their backs on me.  I lived that way for many years, raising myself and being entirely alone.  By the time I was a teenager, I saw nothing left to live for.  My father married a woman that hated me and gave all my things to her own daughter - letting her own two kids live in the lap of luxury while I did the housework.  

Yea, I know it sounds cliche, but it was painfully true.  I was constantly humiliated and teased.  Boys at school would toss condoms or dead roaches in the hood of my coat just to get a laugh at my expense.  They would pretend to flirt with me so they could laugh at me for it.  Girls were vicious with their sharp comments and false rumors.  The final straw for me came when a boy in art class spent every day of the semester with a long pair of scissors to my throat, threatening to kill me while nobody came to my rescue.  It was apparent that my life was not worth saving to anybody.  Why should I care about my own life if nobody else would care?

I was alone and personally tormented.  Nobody gave a rats ass what happened to me.  

I've left a number of details out for lack of space and probably lack of interest, but can you see the difference?  You've suffered and survived.  Some suffered a similar fate to yours and didn't.  Perhaps they were simply weak or perhaps their suffering was simply different enough that you might not understand first hand.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 15, 2007)

What lesson will be taught, making her kill herself. Butch of ass holes, this is one reason why parents should be cautious about who their children talk to on fagspace.


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 15, 2007)

there still people like that out there


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

> Euro-Shino, I think you're trying to compare this girl's situation to your own.  Her's may not have been worse, but it was different.  It was a different sort of suffering.  You still had your family and you did not suffer widespread _personal_ rejection.  You suffered sorrow and hardship and fear.  She suffered direct personal torment and was ostracized.  It was your people that suffered and you shared that connection to them.  She was disconnected and alone.


*
I am sorry but I do not recall it saying anywhere her family did not love her by family i mean all family. So I have a feeling she was not alone but chose to be alone thinking no one understood her. It happens alot with these depression cases even if the parents show love the depressed victim. It wont mean the victim will accept it.

*



> I'm not saying that what she did was right, only that your perspective on the situation may not be entirely correct.  All suffering does not necessarily directly compare.  If you had been suffering entirely alone in your ordeal, might you have taken the same road out? Have you ever had to be truly alone, shunned by all, told directly and constantly that you were stupid or ugly or slutty or whatever the bullies might choose without someone that mattered to you to balance those feelings?



*Sadly I was born a Bosnian and raised to never give up and to never take the easy way out. She had parents too who had raised her so can you pleases top saying the word "alone" so much. I understand you are correct if your facts were correct but they are false. Yes I have been directly called a terrorist or bombing peace of sh*t believe me i have experienced suffering in verbal and physical ways of war and here in America.*


> I can not say I know what you went through suffering war, but I can say I know where that girl has been.  I suffered through my mother's illness as a young child - often waking up to find her vomiting blood and incoherent - until she died when I was seven.  After that, my father became depressed and pushed me away and all the people I thought were friends turned their backs on me.  I lived that way for many years, raising myself and being entirely alone.  By the time I was a teenager, I saw nothing left to live for.  My father married a woman that hated me and gave all my things to her own daughter - letting her own two kids live in the lap of luxury while I did the housework.


*
Your story affects the cold heart you think I have.. But your story is alot more painfull then this girl's was I am saying the fact that she suicided for just being made fun off is not worth giving up your life no matter how much it hurts. Me and you were both affected physically alot of my family died in Bosnia and I hardly have any here. Me and you are still alive are we not? So why did this girl choose death over such a small depression compared to our miserable lives?*




> Yea, I know it sounds cliche, but it was painfully true.  I was constantly humiliated and teased.  Boys at school would toss condoms or dead roaches in the hood of my coat just to get a laugh at my expense.  They would pretend to flirt with me so they could laugh at me for it.  Girls were vicious with their sharp comments and false rumors.  The final straw for me came when a boy in art class spent every day of the semester with a long pair of scissors to my throat, threatening to kill me while nobody came to my rescue.  It was apparent that my life was not worth saving to anybody.  Why should I care about my own life if nobody else would care?



*This I can not reply to because I do not know what suffering alone truly is. But I do know your suffering is stronger then her suicide over myspace and thats just how i see it in my eyes people who live perfect lives and had a nice past. Will not see it the way I do and will choose to send me packs of -rep and bashing me about being inhuman.. Well now everyone has realized what i seen after reading my past. 

Honestly I respect you more then that girl that died is what I am trying to say. People show sorrow and respect for someone who died over such a reason.. I am proud that you did not suicide and give up just because life got tough.*

*How do you know what feels worse? Losing people close to you and seeing the deaths of them? Or never having anyone to lose from the start?*


----------



## Ignis Solus (Nov 15, 2007)

More proof at how today's parents suck.

But, the girl shouldn't have committed suicide, there are better solutions to a problem like this.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> Ditto.  I hope they lose everything and end up homeless on the streets.
> 
> God knows there are homeless people out there who are more deserving of living comfortably than these worthless, vile, cowardly bastards.



Most homeless people have mental disorders. The adults involved in this are just cruel.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *How do you know what feels worse? Losing people close to you and seeing the      s of them? Or never having anyone to lose from the start?*



...just like Sasuke and Naruto...freaky

sry, couldnt help but point that out


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 15, 2007)

That is very messed up...but alas,another case of emo girls on teh internet...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Poor girl, I blame the internet.


----------



## Sima (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that whoever did that should be charged...I mean come on, "no proof that that was what caused the suicide" Come on people, you can't be that dense, and if it wasn't the reason...it probably made her want to do it more. I hate to see things like this but as long as there are cruel people in this world it will continue to happen.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

BandGeekNinja said:


> ...just like Sasuke and Naruto...freaky
> 
> sry, couldnt help but point that out



Yeah I noticed that too but there really was no other way for me the phrase that. 

Is it just me or is the thread restarting cause im seeing the same posts being reposted now.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 15, 2007)

if you blame the internet you gotta blame al gore  he said he invited it


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> I am sorry but I do not recall it saying anywhere her family did not love her by family i mean all family. So I have a feeling she was not alone but chose to be alone thinking no one understood her. It happens alot with these depression cases even if the parents show love the depressed victim. It wont mean the victim will accept it.
> *



The article really doesn't say how her parents treated her.  They apparently never came to her defense, just as my father never came to mine.  Just because they are there does not mean she wasn't alone in her suffering.



Euro-Shino said:


> *Sadly I was born a Bosnian and raised to never give up and to never take the easy way out. She had parents too who had raised her so can you pleases top saying the word "alone" so much. I understand you are correct if your facts were correct but they are false. Yes I have been directly called a terrorist or bombing peace of sh*t believe me i have experienced suffering in verbal and physical ways of war and here in America.*



You clearly indicate that you were raised a certain way that she clearly was not and yet you still hold her accountable to your own select view.  These statements indicate you do not yet understand what I'm talking about and this is why you can not understand her choice.



Euro-Shino said:


> *
> Your story affects the cold heart you think I have.. But your story is alot more painfull then this girl's was I am saying the fact that she suicided for just being made fun off is not worth giving up your life no matter how much it hurts. Me and you were both affected physically alot of my family died in Bosnia and I hardly have any here. Me and you are still alive are we not? So why did this girl choose death over such a small depression compared to our miserable lives?*



First off, do not assume what I think.  Did I say anything along the lines of "your cold heart"?  I did not.  Do not compare me to any who have attacked you because I have not.  I only made a point.

Second, you have no idea what she suffered, so why do keep indicating that we know any certain facts?  How do you know my story was more painful than hers?  You don't have the full details of either.



Euro-Shino said:


> *This I can not reply to because I do not know what suffering alone truly is. But I do know your suffering is stronger then her suicide over myspace and thats just how i see it in my eyes people who live perfect lives and had a nice past. Will not see it the way I do and will choose to send me packs of -rep and bashing me about being inhuman.. Well now everyone has realized what i seen after reading my past. *



If you think she committed suicide solely over the single incident of this article, you missed that she had been suicidal prior to the incident and you lack understanding of the incident upon incident that leads to this sort of thing.  The myspace issue was only the straw that broke the camel's back.



Euro-Shino said:


> *Honestly I respect you more then that girl that died is what I am trying to say. People show sorrow and respect for someone who died over such a reason.. I am proud that you did not suicide and give up just because life got tough.*



Would you respect me any less had I tried and failed - not so much for lack of ability but for circumstances beyond my control?  

I don't think the individuals here are sorrowful that she died for such a reason so much as that it was the result of her suffering.



Euro-Shino said:


> *How do you know what feels worse? Losing people close to you and seeing the deaths of them? Or never having anyone to lose from the start?*



I already pointed out that her pain may not have been worse only different. I never once purposed to know which kind of pain was worse, so please do not indicate that I contend any such thing.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah I noticed that too but there really was no other way for me the phrase that.
> 
> Is it just me or is the thread restarting cause im seeing the same posts being reposted now.



indeed...my suggestion would be to run so you dont have to do that all over again (I'd +rep you for all that crap you've taken today but I noted that you disabled your rep).


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 15, 2007)

I really just give up.. I only convinced a few people to finally agree with me while some are still blind. 

**leaves thread**


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I really just give up.. I only convinced a few people to finally agree with me while some are still blind.
> 
> **leaves thread**



*sigh* happy now people? tho it was a good debate...


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 15, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I really just give up.. I only convinced a few people to finally agree with me while some are still blind.
> 
> **leaves thread**





You couldn't respect this girl because she gave up and then you just give up?

I understand you were attacked in here for your unpopular view, but I'm trying to explain to you civilly where your own blind spots remain.  Open your mind and try to consider this incredible sense of loneliness and despair rather than simply giving up on it.  You may or may not change your mind, but you can't grow in knowledge and understanding by giving up simply because you feel others refuse to see it your way.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

It is without a doubt one of the strangest feelings... we are by nature social creatures, and being isolated so abominably is just...
It's like a survival instinct gone horribly wrong...


----------



## Patience (Nov 15, 2007)

It's truly very sad.....

The parents of the ex-friend (and possibly friend) should have been charged with at least _something_, but then again, maybe there will be some sort of divine retribution, as unlikely as it is.....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2007)

Or the people who know who they are in the community will make their life a living Hell.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 15, 2007)

Internets is real life.  Not an escape


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

Emery said:


> .......
> 
> 
> In b4 an hero



Anyone seen my iPOD? 

...

I think there should be some sort of punishment for people who do things like this and tarnish the name of others. It happens the same way with those girls and the slam books when they cause someone to kill themselves.


----------



## x602-NyteFall (Nov 16, 2007)

The internet is srs business, kids.

That's why we should all be nice and SPREAD LOOOOVE!

No, but seriously... I'm sorry, but I do not feel sad for the girl at all. There are many ways to deal with people who are childish enough to post bulletins that say 'Megan's a fattie lolz'.

She could have EASILY made a new MySpace, deleted the "Josh" fellow, or even talked to someone about it. 

13 year olds shouldn't even have a MySpace anyway. Sheesh.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Yeah, we can't put all the blame towards those parents no matter how ill they treated her. *She only committed suicide because she was weak willed and easily took those remarks seriously and to heart regardless of it only being on the internet. It was because of that she took the coward's way out by cutting her life short.* Nontheless I hope the parents feel guilty because of this, if only they actually confronted her and talked about it rather than resorting to something like this.



 Absolutely, comrade. I agree and stand with you 100% on this assessment.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 16, 2007)

very weak minded..


----------



## its07005 (Nov 16, 2007)

i think thats is very unreasonable.... a girl commiting suicide over a myspace hoax?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 16, 2007)

The kids are our future?


----------



## Jeff (Nov 16, 2007)

One major problem with the internet today.  Opinions, dramas, etc...ALL TAKE PLACE ON THE INTERNET.  People flame each other on MSN, get in convos that destroy friendships and whatnot (I've seen a couple).  Things are taken too heavily on the internet nowdays, when the people aren't even themselves and we have no way of knowing who posted what, who said what, or whatever.  Say someone at my house logged onto my MSN and bashed people, they'd all hate me for it and I never did nothing, and they'd hate me with no evidence of anything going on.  Did you know people in my school are called in because of something that happens on myspace or the internet?  It's just plain out stupid.

This girl, I have remorse, but taking things like that on myspace seriously enough to affect your social life is something that teens should not do.  Many of us are ignoring the real life aspect of making friends, a trend that will continue to grow.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem isn't the obstacles we face, but that so many of us are not armed mentally to tear down these obstacles.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 16, 2007)

She took internet seriously, and it ended her life terribly


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn... guess the parents will have to live with this guilt.. see where a little mischief can go?


----------



## Hubbahubba (Nov 16, 2007)

Sigh...From the first day I saw the internet for what it was, the sarcasm and stupidity was so obvious and so easy to dismiss.....

But now people are dumb enough to actually care about retard shit like myspace, or what ANYONE says over the internet.

I feel bad for her, but people need to grow a pair.  People need to toughen the fuck up so you don't kill yourself over what someone says over the fucking internet.  So people can dismiss shit for what it is.  

People have it too damn easy for their own good.  They've got zero mental toughness, zero ability to reason, everything is spoon fed to them so they cannot actually think.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 16, 2007)

Sigh... Putting up highly insulting messages on the internet isn't a way to teach people a lesson...


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 16, 2007)

Internet - Serious business

Damn, you must be pretty fucked up in your mind to take your own life because of the internet.

She would have probably done the same if this thing happened in real life anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Internet - Serious business
> 
> Damn, you must be pretty fucked up in your mind to take your own life because of the internet.
> 
> She would have probably done the same if this thing happened in real life anyway.



Well these were people she knew in real life...when will people realize that if you say something on myspace where all of someone's school and work friends can read it, it will effect them offline.


----------



## f4ern (Nov 16, 2007)

wow just wow. actually i'm glad that there one less retard in this world. Can't stand the world don't live in it. World is for the strong and powerful minded, and sadly evolution says that you are not needed. God need to file your nice and good in the dodo category and throws you straight into the flame of hell. 

Have a nice crispy holiday, Megan something!


----------



## scottlw (Nov 16, 2007)

f4ern said:


> wow just wow. actually i'm glad that there one less retard in this world. Can't stand the world don't live in it. World is for the strong and powerful minded, and sadly evolution says that you are not needed. God need to file your nice and good in the dodo category and throws you straight into the flame of hell.
> 
> Have a nice crispy holiday, Megan something!



Maybe she was blonde ... couldnt help but be retarded


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

f4ern said:


> wow just wow. actually i'm glad that there one less retard in this world. Can't stand the world don't live in it. World is for the strong and powerful minded, and sadly evolution says that you are not needed. God need to file your nice and good in the dodo category and throws you straight into the flame of hell.
> 
> Have a nice crispy holiday, Megan something!



Asshole...its nice to see people actually still think that someone committing suicide isn't actually sick to some extent with some sort of mental illness. Not to mention she was 13.

Some jokes are necessary to get over the fact of how sad it is. But this clearly wasn't a joke...

And I can't stand when someone doesn't capitalize "I" how fucking hard is it? 



scottlw said:


> Maybe she was blonde ... couldnt help but be retarded



Was this meant to be funny...


----------



## f4ern (Nov 16, 2007)

lol the protector of right and weak. Please there are other people with condition even worse than her. Cancer, and disease we all suffer from it ok. You know something i bet there a thousand of people wishing to be living her life. And she thought that her life bad how about other???????????????

Other people do feel depressed ok not to the extend of ending your life. Much less due to the fact that someone posted something on Myspace about. You want to know something having your life to limited to some place is a good excuse to end your life. 

Do you see me ending my life????????????????????????????


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> I have feelings for the suffering.. but not those who choose to end their lives over things like this. Like i stated before i show sorrow for this girl but not respect so tell me do you show sorrow or respect is all i am trying point out. *
> 
> 
> *I show respect for the suffering children in Africa and Iraq and all the other countries that are making the children suffer. They do not suicide even though in their hearts they know death is as close as it is to them. These are the people i show for..*



Yeah, she sounded like a pampered brat that mistreated one of her friends and got bad karma sent back to her and couldn't handle it. I'm sure if she grew up she would've been a mentally unstable bitch. One less horrible person in the world to worry about.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Internet - Serious business
> 
> Damn, you must be pretty fucked up in your mind to take your own life because of the internet.
> 
> She would have probably done the same if this thing happened in real life anyway.



That's a shitty excuse for what was done. 
People need to learn that Internet Connection should not = Asshole license


----------



## scottlw (Nov 16, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> That's a shitty excuse for what was done.
> People need to learn that Internet Connection should not = Asshole license



they also have to learn that you can block/ignore and find new friends without a problem on the internet.. letting some one push you to suicide i mean come on theres a time when some one starts causing you problems when you just say fuck this and move on.

And yeah my comment about maybe her being blonde was a joke.

i dont find it funny some one was dumb enough to kill them selves over some internet problem i think its really stupid.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 16, 2007)

Think what you like, doesn't change the fact she did it and that kind of thing happens everywhere.

Where did it say she was a pampered brat that mistreated someone? I must've missed that part.

This falls on the shoulders of those who are her so called parents, who needed to get a clue. And the fools that tricked her. "teaching her a lesson" isn't their place, parents are supposed to teach in the right way and guide their guide with love.

They failed.


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Nov 16, 2007)

Sometimes parents are horrible role models themselves.  I hear more stories about peole commiting suicide because of harsh words said n the internet then in a lot of 'real life' situations.  

When people knock you down, you are supposed to grow stronger.  Any more some people have no confidence and thinks it to hard to 'grew up' and gain that confidence.  A 13 year old is just beginning a life, and yet this girl chose to end it.  Maybe she thought the social aspect of her account would be seen and she could be made fun of, but intead of standing up, she fell.  When I was 13, I had no clue what a slut was and I honostly did not know much about sex at all.  Today little 4rth graders do.  Internet and the parents are to blame.  It's the parents that should have monitered, or at least knew she had a myspace and went on it regularly.  Instead they ignored the account and who she talked to.  Worse case could have been she said things to the "josh" account that would have the 'slut' comment added.  

Apparenty this girl was not happy with herself.  Killing herself was probably one of the dumbest and selfish things she could have done.  Who knows maybe this girl was lost and the simple bashes could have pushed her off the edge.

It is sad that so many cruel people are alive and well torturing others who are here just to live.  And when a good person goes bad, nobody seems to realize or understand why that person soured.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 16, 2007)

man when i was 13 i was smoking and cussing and i knew all about sex. my parents never bashed me or made me feel bad about my self. Yeah they were strick and it just made me respect life more. I mean every one gets depressed but i dont see why any one would go so far as to kill their selfs over a temporary problem.

Parents just need to teach their kids thiers always good after the pain and always something better to look forward to.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't believe what the people did were right, but the girl was extremely stupid and selfish for taking her life over it.


----------



## Cjwarrior65 (Nov 16, 2007)

This girl is pathetic if you ask me. There should NEVER be any reason to kill yourself, you can always get through hard times. It is unbelievable that she killed herself because somebody called her fat... That is just so sad that she chose such a stupid way to deal with her problems.

May she rest in peace though, and I hope everybody affected by her selfish act finds happiness again someday.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 16, 2007)

f4ern said:


> wow just wow. actually i'm glad that there one less retard in this world. Can't stand the world don't live in it. World is for the strong and powerful minded, and sadly evolution says that you are not needed. God need to file your nice and good in the dodo category and throws you straight into the flame of hell.
> 
> Have a nice crispy holiday, Megan something!



Actually you're wrong. For example it could be considered perhaps valid to cull the earth's population by killing off people with mental handicaps (making a point here, don't hit me!) as we don't need them. But we let them live. Even though they bring nothing to this world.

On the other hand, this girl has (or HAD) the potential to do some great stuff. So by her killing herself, we've lost someone who had potential and circumstances to develop that potential (as opposed to say someone who's living in a 3rd world country (yes i'm being provocative again)).

She was perhaps problematic, but that's nothing that can't be fixed (as opposed to say retardation). Just because she killed herself doesn't mean that we lost someone "weak". You're alive right now. That doesn't mean that you're strong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

Taelae said:


> Where did it say she was a pampered brat that mistreated someone? I must've missed that part.



People assume stuff about something like this, I didn't see that in there either. 



f4ern said:


> lol the protector of right and weak. Please there are other people with condition even worse than her. Cancer, and disease we all suffer from it ok. You know something i bet there a thousand of people wishing to be living her life. And she thought that her life bad how about other???????????????
> 
> Other people do feel depressed ok not to the extend of ending your life. Much less due to the fact that someone posted something on Myspace about. You want to know something having your life to limited to some place is a good excuse to end your life.
> 
> Do you see me ending my life????????????????????????????



Well everyone's not the same, and everyone's not as mentally strong and stable. Did you ever think of that...or is the "Everybody suffers" trip over? 

How do you know what kind of life she had?


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People assume stuff about something like this, I didn't see that in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you know, if you people went back a few pages you'll find the exact same topic discussed by others...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 16, 2007)

O.o
O.o
O.o
O.O

I don't know what to say to that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

BandGeekNinja said:


> you know, if you people went back a few pages you'll find the exact same topic discussed by others...



Apparently it bears repeating.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Apparently it bears repeating.



apparently...


----------



## Red (Nov 16, 2007)

Why do people take the internet so seriously? someone hurts over the net turn off your PC go enjoy yourself in the real world instead of putting up with bullshit.

Plus is it just me or is mental health in america sucking balls?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Why do people take the internet so seriously? someone hurts over the net turn off your PC go enjoy yourself in the real world instead of putting up with bullshit.
> 
> Plus is it just me or is mental health in america sucking balls?



I said this earlier too...but people can do damage to your life on the internet. Rumors spread about you or posted on your myspace can be read by people from school or work.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 16, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Plus is it just me or is mental health in america sucking balls?



oh no, its not just you, I KNOW we're loosing mental health with each friggin' generation, and there are fewer and fewer people who are even worth while anymore


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Nov 16, 2007)

damn, poor girl.


but she hasn't to be such an emo.


----------



## Goom (Nov 16, 2007)

wait her ex friends parents.... wait what.... why would her ex friends parents give a shit.  Those are some immature adults...


----------



## Amonjin (Nov 16, 2007)

Messed up


----------



## Juubi (Nov 16, 2007)

Those neighbors are sick fucks for doing that to a 13-year-old.

And who kills themself over myspace? Someone that mentally disturbed should've displayed some sort of alarming actions to her parents. Maybe they didn't care until it was too late.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2007)

This Is What E-Motions.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 16, 2007)

People posting here really need to read the previous posts...


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 16, 2007)

Wrong way to teach a kid a lesson. They should have just talked to her.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Nov 16, 2007)

im ppissed off at the girl. what kind of idiot would kill themself over some name calling? fuckin ridiculous


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 17, 2007)

*Does anyone realize this thread kinda closed itself.. Marco try reading all 11 pages before you post a comment.. if you do not have time just do not post.*


----------



## Einstein (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish the parents would get time. I really do.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 17, 2007)

Gaawa-chan said:


> People posting here really need to read the previous posts...



Sorry I just noticed your post and it seems people are being ignorant and just avoid reading it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, that's messed up and what a way for things to turn out. They parents took it too far with the myspace messages, that's what probably made the situation extremely worse.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 17, 2007)

What fucks me up is that this is a local news story. As sad as it can seem, a lot of times words can hurt, and do serious damage to someone already on the brink anyway. I got shit from 4th grade until the end of 8th grade, with it reaching levels that were so bad in 7th grade I had an emotional breakdown one morning to the point that my parents were scared to drive my cousin to school(They thought I would kill myself).

While I ended up a rather normal(if there is such a thing) human being thanks to socializing more in high school, I can understand a small bit of what this girl felt. If she was the type to bottle up things until they exploded(my Ex Girlfriend loved to do this), the littlest thing could set off a big reaction.

To a typically "Normal" person, an internet prank is not that serious, and one such as this is something that most people would just write off as a "Oh well, fuck them then" scenario. However, If this person already got A LOT of a shit from peers, this type of thing could EASILY set off a HUGE chain reaction. You already feel horrible about yourself, your classmates and "Peers" Pick at you every chance they get, and you then come home to, what most kids use as an opiate these days, your computer to seen an entire bulletin inbox full of the shit your trying to get away from. Its pretty daunting, especially when your young. Most kids mental capacity can't handle that much negativity, and as the analogy goes, stuff like this is the straw that broke the camels back.

It's not that I'm saying what she did was right, or the best option, But I can CERTAINLY See how she could have came to such a decision.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 17, 2007)

What do you know, a post with some thought put into it. 

Agreed.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 17, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> What fucks me up is that this is a local news story. As sad as it can seem, a lot of times words can hurt, and do serious damage to someone already on the brink anyway. I got shit from 4th grade until the end of 8th grade, with it reaching levels that were so bad in 7th grade I had an emotional breakdown one morning to the point that my parents were scared to drive my cousin to school(They thought I would kill myself).
> 
> While I ended up a rather normal(if there is such a thing) human being thanks to socializing more in high school, I can understand a small bit of what this girl felt. If she was the type to bottle up things until they exploded(my Ex Girlfriend loved to do this), the littlest thing could set off a big reaction.
> 
> ...



I can understand her. You go on the internet to escape the bullshit and you catch the same bullshit on the internet that you do in RL. It's like there's no escape from your problems


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm.....i was thinking about suicide back in 7th grade because people in middle school started treating me like shit and family at home wasn't helping. But then i realized the knife wasn't sharp enough to behead me. I finally met someone that showed me that life is actually worth living and to screw everyone else and what they think. This is when i'd go into "my own world" when things went bad. This would usually work and all the problems usually went away.


----------



## Ukkitake Kakashi (Nov 17, 2007)

Suicide never helps anyone but the psychological effects on the child must have been really great for her to resort to suicide.

RIP


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 17, 2007)

so she had to kill herself? wow. that sucks.

I feel for her family but not for her. I wonder what she'd have done if she was on NF with all the flaming going one and all the neggin... 

'tis a sad story.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Nov 17, 2007)

that was very insensitive on behalf of the parents of the ex-friend to show no remorse. I mean they're suppose to be adults and I gon't think they're setting the examples that they had mapped out in there own demented minds. How can one teach, that can not learn?


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Nov 17, 2007)

For the parents of the girl that had no will, are just as much as fault as the two grown ups posing as parents........Myspace is not only for kids, with that being said you should always monitor your childs online activities. This could have easily been prevented had they read her messages and just found out who this mysterious guy posing as a friend is to her. Why was she left unattended?


----------



## mari (Nov 17, 2007)

fuck, I'm pissed now. what kind of parent would do that just to teach her a lesson? there's also something wrong with the girl; why kill yourself over fucking _myspace_? spdasdopsaafd what the hell.


----------



## Casyle (Nov 17, 2007)

*Agrees with Gaawa, Kulgaan, and some others*

This girl suffered from depression.  Serious depression it sounds like.  It's not like she was a mentally healthy 13 year old who suddenly decided to off herself.  

Depression is one of those things.... If you haven't experienced it then you have no fugging clue what people like this girl are going through mentally.  You can't begin to imagine the despair and hopelessness you feel when depression takes hold.

Yes, what she killed herself over was trivial, however, it was enough to send her deep enough into depression that she'd never escape.  The smallest, most trivial things can be the breaking point, sadly....

It infuriates me that those dumb-ass, irresponsible adults will get away with driving this girl over the brink.


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2007)

Poor girl. The ex-friend should just get a life.


----------



## Naida (Nov 17, 2007)

What the hell?! How is that going to help anything?! Teaching her a lesson? You just made her commit suicide! 

Sad. Truely sad.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 17, 2007)

That's really horrible and I feel really bad for that girl.  Only 13 and they got her to kill herself. That's so horrible. I hate people who spread rumors about people and do these things. And then they don't even care that she killed herself? Wow.


----------



## Razza (Nov 17, 2007)

You know, friends and relatives aside, I don't feel sorry for anyone in this story. Who kills themselves for being called mean? On the INTERNET for fucks sake.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

One thing to say the girl is a *13* year old .

Myspace requirement is *14*.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Setsunateki said:


> Poor girl. The ex-friend should just get a life.



It was the parents of the friend and apparently the girl who suicided needed a life much more than the friend.


----------



## Casyle (Nov 18, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> One thing to say the girl is a *13* year old .
> 
> Myspace requirement is *14*.



Aye, it's sad, had the parents not allowed her to get a Myspace page until she was 14 she'd still be alive.

I'm especially pissed at Tina.  Her daughter, who has a dangerous mental illness and ADD, is complaining to her about what's going on on the computer and doesn't log off, like she's told to, despite being told to several times.  Tina should have marched her ass to the computer and turned it off herself instead of repeatedly telling her daughter to.  Better yet, unplug it and take the main power cord.


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 18, 2007)

Woah thats crazy


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah and in that 1 year maybe she could of recovered from depression. Does anyone know if the age requirement was always 14 for myspace? I remember it being higher when i was like 12 years old.


----------



## sheshyo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Why do people take the internet so seriously? someone hurts over the net turn off your PC go enjoy yourself in the real world instead of putting up with bullshit.
> 
> Plus is it just me or is mental health in america sucking balls?





Onrik said:


> You know, friends and relatives aside, I don't feel sorry for anyone in this story. Who kills themselves for being called mean? On the INTERNET for fucks sake.



Internet is just another form of interaction/communication and is rapidly becoming a crucial extension of our lives. So the fact is it can be _real_ as any live interaction, a phone conversation, or a written letter. 

So I find questioning why people take _internet_ seriously is a bit absurd. After all... Why do people take phone conversations seriously? Why do we take letters seriously? Why should we even take live conversations seriously?  

Perhaps we shouldn't take life itself too seriously....but seriously enough to live it through.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Without internet the world *fails* hard. Everything revolves around the internet now..


----------



## Radiance (Nov 18, 2007)

Haruhism is everywhere, but everybody needs a nice and truth friend in the end.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

Myspace and teenagers


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Nov 18, 2007)

This would make a good Law & Order episode.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 18, 2007)

sheshyo said:


> Internet is just another form of interaction/communication and is rapidly becoming a crucial extension of our lives. So the fact is it can be _real_ as any live interaction, a phone conversation, or a written letter.
> 
> So I find questioning why people take _internet_ seriously is a bit absurd. After all... Why do people take phone conversations seriously? Why do we take letters seriously? Why should we even take live conversations seriously?
> 
> Perhaps we shouldn't take life itself too seriously....but seriously enough to live it through.



No one was forcing her to go to myspace, though.


----------



## Lunar Star (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel sorry for the girl, she finally felt like she was accepted by someone and then they turn her back on her. The worst part was probably that adults did this just to teach her a "lesson'.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

*Seems to me this thread is over except for late posters who keep coming in without noticing the other 11 pages..*


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2007)

They've got the story on the Today show right now. I'm watching it. They're interviewing the girls mom and whatnot. I feel so sad. That girl was so beautiful.....such a shame she let a few harsh words get to her. I've had harsher things said to me online at forums from people i didn't even know, but that might be why i never took the words to heart.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 19, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> They've got the story on the Today show right now. I'm watching it. They're interviewing the girls mom and whatnot. I feel so sad. That girl was so beautiful.....such a shame she let a few harsh words get to her. I've had harsher things said to me online at forums from people i didn't even know, but that might be why i never took the words to heart.



i was watching that show aswell it made me feel bad.


----------



## anticute (Nov 19, 2007)

That just sickens me. And what about her ex-bestfriends? Did they feel gulity about all of this? Someone should get back at them.


----------



## Hothien (Nov 19, 2007)

Honey Bunny said:


> That just sickens me. And what about her ex-bestfriends? Did they feel gulity about all of this? Someone should get back at them.



Two wrongs don't make a right. The parents of the friend should, however, be punished as a deterrence, IMO. But, vigilante justice is wrong.


----------



## little nin (Nov 19, 2007)

i behold to you all, emo-ness

the topic is never closed!


----------



## Shodai (Nov 19, 2007)

Good. 

Now her pitiful genes are out of the genepool


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 19, 2007)

That's disgusting. These people were adults yet they did this? ugh.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Good.
> 
> Now her pitiful genes are out of the genepool


Did you see her? In a few years she would've been considered hot. I doubt any girl you'll get will even look half as good as her.


----------



## Celebrianna (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, I heard about this tragic story. So sad!


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 19, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's really horrible and I feel really bad for that girl.  Only 13 and they got her to kill herself. That's so horrible. I hate people who spread rumors about people and do these things. And then they don't even care that she killed herself? Wow.


 
It's gonna haunt them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 19, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Good.
> 
> Now her pitiful genes are out of the genepool



What was wrong about her genes? It would've been one thing if she was mentally retarded or had a physical disability thanks to some genetic disease, but it didn't seem she did.


----------



## Casyle (Nov 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> It's gonna haunt them for the rest of their lives.



Yeah, that's what my mom said.  Me, I think people like those two "adults" are fugg'd up enough to convince themselves that they did nothing wrong.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 19, 2007)

*This thread is over anyone who posted on page 13 fails hard.*


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *This thread is over anyone who posted on page 13 fails hard.*



So speaks the Commander of Hard Fail.


----------



## Mystic-G (Nov 19, 2007)

Very suitable punishment for a 13 yr old... humilation?
Mudkipz does not approve!

Amazing that the parents would stoop so low.


----------



## Casyle (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *This thread is over anyone who posted on page 13 fails hard.*



Not as hard as a certain loser who keeps posting useless spam 'cause he's under the delusion that we care if he thinks a thread is "over" or not. 

*Another one for the ignore list, weeee*


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe its by some chance that theres 13 pages and if you actually read them you would learn that its over.. because only things geting posted is same stuff 

"oh yeah so sad for the girl"
" man those parents are evil"

This is a damn forum not a show pity on the girl if you wanna do that make some kind of letter in real life. Forums are made for discussion not to just post little comments like those above.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *This thread is over anyone who posted on page 13 fails hard.*


 
That's not up to you. Just because you're done, doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Nov 19, 2007)

No sign of remorse? That's absolutely _awful_. To toy with a girl's emotions is one thing, but to feel no sympathy that she's gone now is just awful. Someone needs to smack them into reality.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Nov 19, 2007)

Idiots....completely idiots.

How the hell did they think that pulling a prank would help the girl become better?


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Maybe its by some chance that theres 13 pages and if you actually read them you would learn that its over.. because only things geting posted is same stuff
> 
> "oh yeah so sad for the girl"
> " man those parents are evil"
> ...



It's rather typical of forums that each individual posts their own opinion regardless of whether it mirrors those that have already come before it.  If you tire of it, remove the thread from your subscription list and do not visit it again.  That way, you can be happy avoiding the frustration of reading the same thing over and over and others can be happy putting in their two cents.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 19, 2007)

Saw a news segment with the girl's parents. The girl's mom & the neighbor behind the hoax obviously crossed paths after the incident. And supposedly after every confrontation the neighbor tells them to "get over it". 

Seriously, if some muthafucker who drove my kid to kill him/herself said that to me. I'd killed them on the spot. And as they laid there dying. I'd say "I'm over it".


----------



## Luigi (Nov 19, 2007)

I feel bad for the girl, I don't see the lesson in this.


----------



## shankitty (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, wow. The one thing that I hate above all else to see other people teasing/making life hard for kids with mental problems, but this really disgusted me. It's the first time I've actually wanted Hell to exist since that whole dog-fighting thing. I don't care if I'm going, as long as sick fucks like those parents what they deserve I pray it's there.

Shame they didn't give the names. I would've written them a long letter on why what they did was evil and despicable and that people like them deserve to die. If they'd actually felt some goddamn remorse... just, ugh.

Pity for the ex-friend and the daughter of the family who told them about it, though. It seemed like it was mainly the parents fault and the ex-friend probably feels bad about it. If she doesn't, she's still young, there's still time for her to become a better person. But if she does I feel really sorry, she must be getting a lot of crap she doesn't deserve from people.

Is it bad that stuff like this disgusts me more than murder?


----------



## Lee1993 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow the parents r on crack


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 19, 2007)

Someday, those bloody pricks are going to get what's coming to them. They destroyed a life for pete's sake. Their idea of trying to teach teen a lesson is a pathetic excuse for what they've done.


----------



## Fojos (Nov 19, 2007)

If I was the girls parent I would probably beat those other parents hard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Maybe its by some chance that theres 13 pages and if you actually read them you would learn that its over.. because only things geting posted is same stuff
> 
> "oh yeah so sad for the girl"
> " man those parents are evil"
> ...



Because you discussing how much people should stop talking about it is really the answer. Don't you have better things to do with your time (obviously not). If people want to talk about how sad it is or this or that, who are you to stop them. On top of that its thirteen fucking pages, no one is reading all of that.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because you discussing how much people should stop talking about it is really the answer. Don't you have better things to do with your time (obviously not). If people want to talk about how sad it is or this or that, who are you to stop them. On top of that its thirteen fucking pages, no one is reading all of that.



I found a solution i reuse my old posts from the old pages and that way i can argue with new people who came here without the bother of typing.


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I found a solution i reuse my old posts from the old pages and that way i can argue with new people who came here without the bother of typing.



You'll be posting so much copypasta we'll need to get our roflsauce at Costco!  :rofl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I found a solution i reuse my old posts from the old pages and that way i can argue with new people who came here without the bother of typing.



I do it all the time in my anime infatuation thread. Since everyone seems to have the same weak ass argument.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> You'll be posting so much copypasta we'll need to get our roflsauce at Costco!  :rofl



Mind if i quote that and add that to my sig.


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL 

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## drache (Nov 19, 2007)

Casyle said:


> Yeah, that's what my mom said. Me, I think people like those two "adults" are fugg'd up enough to convince themselves that they did nothing wrong.


 
Frankly it doesn't seem like the so called adults care at all about what thier actions did. And as far as I'm concerned even if their actions haunt them or don't haunt them; karma is still going to take a huge bite out of there collective asses and they deserve it.





Euro-Shino said:


> Maybe its by some chance that theres 13 pages and if you actually read them you would learn that its over.. because only things geting posted is same stuff
> 
> "oh yeah so sad for the girl"
> " man those parents are evil"
> ...


 
And your point is?

People feel bad about what happened, but with all your mod powers you can dictate what people can and can't post? Oh wait that's right you're not a mod, so if you don't like it why don't you leave the thread.

This 'damn forum' is about the news and people are responding to the news, I suggest you learn to read the forum rules.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 19, 2007)

drache said:


> I like cookies



So do I but you do not see me posting anyways once more posts come its time to copy and paste old posts and argue.


----------



## drache (Nov 19, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> So do I but you do not see me posting anyways once more posts come its time to copy and paste old posts and argue.


 
Wonderful you've proven that you can modify someone posts.

I'd tell you what to do with your cookie, but it wouldn't be polite.

I'll say this much though you're doing wonders at pissing me off so much I might have to actually use the ignore list (and I have not even put BI on that list).

If you're done with this thread leave, there's no need to be an ass hat though.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm gonna put a mother fucking toilet paper silencer on my dick and make them regret this shit.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Nov 20, 2007)

horrible parents


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Nov 20, 2007)

and the parents of the year award goes to.........( as the sets of parents eagerly await the announcements of the winners, with there fingers crossed)


----------



## impersonal (Nov 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *I am 14 and know better..* *Don't judge minds by age..*



Typing in bold to try to make it appear less stupid...

You don't know how this girl's life was, and you don't know if the hoax was the only thing which led her to suicide. You shouldn't call her stupid over that - it only makes it apparent that you're a brat, eager to judge, reluctant to think.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 20, 2007)

Hugo i find it stupid that any one would committe suicide period.

Just because her age, her life, and the events that happen around her Nothing in this world should push you to Suicide. Suicide is just a perminant solution to a temporary problem.

its Very Very very idiotic


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2007)

this is ridiculous


----------



## drache (Nov 20, 2007)

scottlw said:


> Hugo i find it stupid that any one would committe suicide period.
> 
> Just because her age, her life, and the events that happen around her Nothing in this world should push you to Suicide. Suicide is just a perminant solution to a temporary problem.
> 
> its Very Very very idiotic


 
And I think anyone that's never been sucidial or depressed doesn't have any understanding of what it's like and shouldn't be judging.

You deal with clinical depression and a complete loss of hope and then you can speak. Till then I'd say you've got no freaken clue and you're like a blind man trying to say blue is the best color of all.


----------



## Juice (Nov 20, 2007)

see thats why you should not use myspace


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm posting this reply for no reason.


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

Blahhhhhhh.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Nov 20, 2007)

How dare those sick people for the love of god how where they not convicted? The legal system is all wrong, if i was her parent i would have taken matters into my own hands, the sick people they should all be burnt


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 20, 2007)

Blue Apples ♥ said:


> Blahhhhhhh.



theres several things I could say to that...but I'm not going to for the sack of it


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 20, 2007)

Augh.  Yet another hero.  =[


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 20, 2007)

God dam thats hash, DAM YOU MYSPACE!


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I found a solution i reuse my old posts from the old pages and that way i can argue with new people who came here without the bother of typing.



I lol'd.


Is there any new news on this topic? I hope those parents got in trouble...


----------



## Omolara (Nov 20, 2007)

This really makes me sick. I don't care that it was on the internet, or that they wanted to teach the little girl a lesson. I'm not even going to get into my feelings on suicide. (I've been there, and still struggle at times)
 The thing that really gets me about this story is that you have grown ass people messing with a child. A CHILD. I don't care what you think she did, you are fucking adults, act like it. This is the kind of crap that another 13 year old would pull, not somebody who should know better.

I mean, what are they gona say to their kid? I mean, I'm pretty sure that he or she didn't want the girl dead. Must've been the best present ever.

And on top of that, now they've messed it up (even more) for the people that want to make friends online. The ones who are low and need to feel connected to someone. 

To the people making statements on how idiotic, or selfish suicide is : Yes, it is a very selfish thing to do to the ones you leave behind, but if you've never been there yourself you can't really make such harsh statements. Rather, you shouldn't make such harsh statements. When you are depressed (not just feeling down after a bad test grade), it hurts _*everywhere*_. Your entire outlook on life is bleak, and you view everyone and everything through this dark shade of blue. Nobody really cares for you, no one understands because they won't listen, and nothing that makes you happy will stay. You have thoughts of ending it all everyday, and fight them off for as long as you can, but they may eventually win out in the end. Being a teenager doesn't make it any easier to cope because your body is going through all of these weird hormonal changes and you've got little control over how you feel. 
Having depression as a teen is a very scary thing.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Nov 20, 2007)

...speechless...


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *I am 14 and know better..* *Don't judge minds by age..*



You've been pissing people off in this thread from the get-go, so don't get mad when I say you don't.


----------



## JohnnyGoodtoes (Nov 21, 2007)

Commiting suicide is tragic. It makes me really sick when people say oh she was just weak willed or she was selfish. People like this may think they understand what she was going through but have obvisouly never had sucicidal thoughts of there own before. 

The parents of the "friend" cant be charged because they didnt actually commit a real crime.

It all makes me sick sometimes


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 21, 2007)

> #  A close family friend Says:
> November 18th, 2007 at 4:36 pm
> 
> As a person that is very close to this case lets look at the facts.
> ...



Found this blog online and it included a few facts I didn't know about. I hate that hoaxer family more now.


----------



## fennixfire (Nov 21, 2007)

d3leterious said:


> She was a neglected kid, who happened to run into the dark corners of cyberspace.
> 
> Suicide though - is a cheap and selfish way to end your problems. Think about everyone you hurt afterwards.



So true. I don't approve of suicide either.


----------



## Yasashiku (Nov 21, 2007)

that's really sad....... I mean, how could friends do that even if they aren't her friend any more?  I would never do that..... that's just horrible.


----------



## KlownKreep (Nov 21, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> that's really sad....... I mean, how could friends do that even if they aren't her friend any more?  I would never do that..... that's just horrible.



read it better it wasn't her ex-friend it was her ex-friends parents which is even sicker that grown ass people can act like that


----------



## Yasashiku (Nov 21, 2007)

KlownKreep said:


> read it better it wasn't her ex-friend it was her ex-friends parents which is even sicker that grown ass people can act like that



Yeah that is horrible..... I mean, the liable thing for a parent to do is to talk to a kid... not to make them feel bad.  And I'm sure the parents of those ex friends just got the stories form their kids who exaggerated the whole thing.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 23, 2007)

They're not really mature. It's not enough to look like you're grown up, you have to act like it, and it'll be a long time before the hoaxers do.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Nov 23, 2007)

Well shes suffering more in the pits of hell now (suicide)

very fucked up.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 23, 2007)

All this kinda shit is bullshit. I remember reading something like this that was on an AOL 4.0 user profile back in 98'. Don't regard any of this shit.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 23, 2007)

They are not being harassed enough.  Someone should blow up their house.


----------



## drache (Nov 23, 2007)

fennixfire said:


> So true. I don't approve of suicide either.


 
And have you ever been suicidial?

Somehow I doubt it as if you had been you would be alot more understanding. If you want to judge you have to understand and you honestly can't even begin to understand if you've not been there.



K413P said:


> Well shes suffering more in the pits of hell now (suicide)
> 
> very fucked up.


 
Maybe according to your beliefs.

Mine state that she'll have another life and hopefully won't make the same mistakes.

My beliefs lead me to conclude that even if this adults aren't punished in this life, karma will restore and punish them (in a manner of speaking).



Danny Lilithborne said:


> They are not being harassed enough. Someone should blow up their house.


 
Tempting, very tempting as I grew up in that area. However I'm hopefully that they'll be proscuted and face some sort of penalty.

FYI:

Tracking the story, a new ordiance was passed about 4 days ago making *any* form of electronic harrassment a crime. I'll see if I can track down the story.


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 23, 2007)

I read that article a few days ago.


----------



## Radiance (Nov 24, 2007)

loneliness is such a cruel pain to suffer


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 24, 2007)

poor kid. .


----------



## Radiance (Nov 24, 2007)

some people are really confused


----------



## d3l (Nov 24, 2007)

The hoaxer (Lori Drew, the mother who created that fake account) appears to have no guilt at all about this. So strange.

Apparently she's a OL (On-Line) troll to the bone.


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Nov 24, 2007)

That's some messed up shit


----------



## Fai (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh shit. They were "trying to teach her a lesson"? And you do this...but calling her names over the internet? 
Er... >________>

Suicide isn't the way to go, but poor girl none the less.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Nov 25, 2007)

d3leterious said:


> She was a neglected kid, who happened to run into the dark corners of cyberspace.
> 
> Suicide though - is a cheap and selfish way to end your problems. Think about everyone you hurt afterwards.



i would argue with you on that, but we'll set the time for that debate some other time


i think that this is really screwed up. everyone with some sort of common sense would know to leave a note before they commited suicide. this is why bullying really shouldnt be tolerated; a lot of people take it too seriously, and then too far


----------



## creeper523 (Nov 25, 2007)

gohan-sempai said:


> i would argue with you on that, but we'll set the time for that debate some other time
> 
> 
> i think that this is really screwed up. everyone with some sort of common sense would know to leave a note before they commited suicide. this is why bullying really shouldnt be tolerated; a lot of people take it too seriously, and then too far



Leaving a note, defeats the whole purpose if your serious about doing it.  People leave notes when their trying to spite someone, or if they know their going to fail.  It adds for the dramatics.  If you serious about dying there's no point in leaving a note.  I came to that conclusion myself, the last few times I had tried.  

Another thing, usually people there are two kinds of people.  The ones that methodically think of the deaths, and the others who get lost in their emotions.  When you are just acting through emotion, there is no time to think of silly things like a note.


----------



## Saria19 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, this Megan girl seems to have had a very weak character, but the ex-friend's family seem to be even weaker if they are so low and shallow as to resort to such immature and vapid things such as "teaching a lesson" to someone who is merely thirteen years old. It's called bullying, plain and simple.

If you ask me though, the parents should be charged with manslaughter since their actions did cause the death of another, whether they meant for them to or not.


----------

